# How long should a border collie be able to hold it in?



## Frustrated (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay, so I am finishing up college and living at home right now with my mom and step-dad. They have THREE border collies. So sometimes, they go out of town and I am stuck watching these dogs. But every time I watch them, they end up relieving themselves in the house, and not just pee. For example, yesterday I went to play golf, and was gone for 5-6 hours. When I got back, there was dry poop and diarrhea poop (a common problem for one of the dogs) in the living room. I furiously cleaned it up. Then one of our dogs alerted me that there was no water in the water bowl, so when I went to fill it, I noticed one of these lovely animals had peed in the kitchen. Furiously cleaned that up, too.
And now, the grand finale. I'm going up to my bed, exhausted, only to find that one of these beautiful canines took the liberty of leaving me a diarrhea present on my BED. I was about ready to whip out my Louisville Slugger and do some damage. I knew this may not go over well with the 'rents, so I held back.
When I told my mom what had happened, she said "Ohhh, honey, they can't hold it forever. You know they can't go in the toilet!" I think this is a bunch of BS. These are the supposed smartest dogs that exist. Am I really supposed to believe they can't hold it in for 5-6 hours? I think they aren't properly trained. Does anyone have any information on this?


----------



## elah42 (Feb 12, 2010)

Different dogs will be able to hold it in for different amounts of time. Our 16 week old puppy has better bladder control than our 1 year old dog sometimes. So it's possible the dogs just need to go fairly frequently - I know I'd have trouble holding it in for 6 hours during the day.

If a dog has diarrhea, it will be harder for them to hold it in. Again, if I were having that type of stomach problem, holding it in for 6 hours would be torture!

And finally, if a dog is stressed out or nervous, they may have to go more frequently. 

So with a new schedule in a new home with their regular caretakers away, it wouldn't surprise me that the dogs are having some accidents.

Close the doors of any place you don't want them to get to and consider keeping them in a kitchen or laundry room with easy to clean floors while you go out. Hopefully after a day or two they'll settle in.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe you scared the **** out of them with the Louisville Slugger?

I'm guessing that these dogs can and do "hold it" for 5-6 hours on a regular basis. I agree with the other poster that their schedule has been turned upside down and they may be stressed out in the absence of the normal caretakers. What is the one with the diarrhea eating? Because a change in food may fix the problem.

On a side note, I'm jealous. You're "stuck" watching not one but THREE border collies???? What could be better (aside from the elimination issues)?


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Did you take them out before you left? If its a continual problem isolate them to one section of the house (Ie Bathroom) to minimize damage if you don't crate. You can also help reinforce proper behavior by giving them treats when they do go outside.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I take it you have no problems waiting six hours to use the bathroom if you have diarrhea? My point here: have patience.

Some advice:

1. If a dog of mine had chronic diarrhea, I would take it to a vet. At the very least, let your mom know so she can take him.
2. Make sure you are using an enzyme cleaner to clean up after them. If not, the dogs can still smell it, and it will encourage them to go there again.
3. Limit the place where the dogs are when you are not there. A puppy-proofed room such as a bathroom or laundry room will make for easy cleanup if any is required. Plus you won't have to worry about runny stool on the bed or couch.
4. Do the dogs free feed (have food available all the time)? If so, note that this makes for more frequent peeing and pooing. I would feed on a schedule if you aren't doing this already.

Good luck.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

My girls hold it for 8 hours every day.

I make sure they both go before work when I leave, then they get fed, and they go again after I get home.

Diarreah is a different thing, and I don't hold it against them if they do that while I'm gone.

A puppy or a very old dog I would not expect to go 8 hours, but a healthy adult dog should be able to just fine.


----------

